# Question about Bi pod for colt/Walther AR-15 .22lr



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,,
I have a question about my Colt/Walther .22lr AR-15 style rifle 
I'm looking at Bi pods for this rifle and I'm trying to figure what length I need. The problem is the magazine is
really long on this .22 (stock) and I need it to clear the ground.
Anyone have one of these with a Bi pod? 
I was going to just measure it but like if it is a 11" does that mean from the mount on the rifle to the ground?

I bought this for my nephew but his mom said No.......so I guess now it's my toy until he can have it.
His mom said the 22Lr Cricket I got him is fine for now


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, that is a really long magazine. I'm not sure of a solution to this problem.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Connecting one to the standard Colt hand guard is a bit unstale . Is the front hand guard the same size as a Normal AR? many are on 22 versions.
If it is a carbine length you can swap it out to a MAGPUL hang guard then attach and bi-pod to it.
You can add rails like this 
B.M.A.S. Rail for Rifle Handguard. Page down near the end . over priced from this place
Bushmaster Modular Accessories System


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Try this they make some longer bipods;
Rimfire Sports & Custom: Harris 1A2 Series Bipods

PS What a great Uncle you are. I usually yell at my nephews to stop jaggin' around and get a job. :-x


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Heavy, who is going to carry it.


MOLON LABE


----------

